# Contour cutting with Roland CX-24



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Has anyone contour cut with the Roland CX-24? I know it can be done so just wondering how to set it up.


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

Using the Optic cut on my Roland GX 24 and red grid paper from Coastal Supply I made 80 light blue shirts for a church summer camp. You can see shirt front. All letters were cut inside and out.


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry David . While scrolling page I hit Submit link.
I use a Mac so I have to set things up in Illustrator.
First set Page size up with cut marks.
Print out the Page.
Load and set the GX 24 for piece.
Set cut marks in illustrator and cut studio.
Send to cutter.
Weed.
Press.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

The CX-24 and not the GX-24...the basic CAMM 1 24 inch cutter.


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

Please accept My apology.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Has anyone contour cut with the Roland CX-24? I know it can be done so just wondering how to set it up.


David,
The CX-24 can only register two crop marks and its a manual alignment like the Stika. It CAN be done, but it's not an easy process and registration is tough to get right. That's why we fixed it with the GX-24.

-Dana


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes I know the optic eye was a super step up from a manual setup. I hadnt even thought about a contour cut on my Roland until looking back at the install disc. There in the help files was the info but it looks a bit daunting to set up. I also think there is an AI and or Corel plugin for cutting out of those programs and I didnt know that was there either.


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Has anyone contour cut with the Roland CX-24? I know it can be done so just wondering how to set it up.


Hi David,

I know this is an old post but I can't go by it without saying that 'Yes' I have contour cut on a Roland CX-24. Not GX-24. This is the previous model to the new GX24, this has the large circular dial.

I found it quite simple to cut once I worked out how it was to be done.

Regards,


----------



## kion (Aug 23, 2011)

I posted a separate question regarding contour cutting, but may as well ask it here - do all CX24's have this registration mark reading feature or was it optional?


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

kion said:


> I posted a separate question regarding contour cutting, but may as well ask it here - do all CX24's have this registration mark reading feature or was it optional?


Hey Kion, I believe all the CX24's have this option, (please correct me if I'm wrong anybody), b'cos the manual I've read explains how this function is used to contour cut.

regards,


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

kion said:


> I posted a separate question regarding contour cutting, but may as well ask it here - do all CX24's have this registration mark reading feature or was it optional?


Kion,
Not all CX-24s have it. It was introduced fairly late in the product life cycle. Only the machines built after 2003 had it. I don't think it's a retrofit unless the parts can be found somewhere on the internet. I know we don't have them anymore.

-Dana


----------

